# g-man 2020 soil test



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This year I went super simple in the soil testing. I did one test for the front and back. The differences are not substantial.










In short, I need to keep doing what I've been doing. I could start to back off Phosphorous, but not totally. Potassium is improving.

I dont like the magnesium and sodium increasing and the slight increase in pH. My hypothesis is all the watering I had to do last year in the reno and droughts. The lawn looks good, so I dont worry about it.

2019 soil test


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

What is your FE source ?

Mg is off the charts . Ca/Mg Base saturation appears off. Are you attempting to lower Mg ? gypsum, sulfur to lower PH

im Midwest Alkaline , high Mg as well


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Is this the Waypoint test?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You know all this, but... for those who might be interested, here are my thoughts.

I would think pH is samplinig differences. Might also be free limestone in the back pulling the combined sample pH up. I don't imagine you added anything that would move pH up from last year's 7.7/7.9. Either way, not much you can do about the pH.

Potassiuim is not staying in your soil as I assume you added ~4-5 lbs/M last year. I have seen that in other high pH soils. Even so, you likely have sufficient levels in solution. A saturated paste test may give you some insight on whether the low Potassium on the test matters or not. I would still continue Sulfate of Potash applications.

Phosphorus is good, but availability is not ideal at pH around 8. Look out for deficiency. I personally would push it a touch higher.

Iron levels are high, but not available due to pH, foliar applications are the answer.

Other than that, add organic matter.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Have you been adding micros or are you just naturally blessed? What did you apply to raise Fe levels? Are you purposely manipulating Fe:Mn? Did you access a water analysis to confirm your suspicions? Based on the Mg results using M3 and the Mg results using AA, I still suspect you have dolomitic limestone parent material. You've made a lot of conservative improvements in a relatively short time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Chris1 I use foliar FEature, but that wont change the soil. Last year I did a single 50lb of XGRN 8-1-8. It is 4% iron, so that just 2lb of iron for 6k.

I'm not attempting to lower Mg.

@Biggylawns This is waypoint SW1 test. $26.50. It is designed for alkaline soils.

@bernstem I fully agree, the pH can be sampling variability. I take around 20 samples for each test. I did not added anything on the soil other than AMS, SOP, MAP, XGRN and city water. These should not raise the pH, except the water.

I did 3.7lb N/ksqft, 5lb P2O5/ksqft and 2.5lb K2O/ksqft last year.

@Ridgerunner I havent touched the micros, other than the tiny amount in foliar FEature. Iron was only XGRN. I havent done the math, but I dont think 0.33lb of iron/ksqft will move the ppm that much. I check the city water reports. They only list a 370ppm of hardness (calcium + mg together). I have to set my water softener to 24 grains. I would need to send a water sample to be tested to really know.

The plan is to continue to use AMS, SOP, MAP, XGRN and foliar iron. I want to try to avoid irrigation but, that's up to mother nature.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Do you use the softened water to irrigate? That will for sure add Na, and use a lot more softening agent. How easy would it by to bypass the water softener?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont use soft water for the irrigation. I go thru too many bags of salt that I have to carry to the basement that I dont want to do that. One thing I did see in the city water report was Na at 37ppm.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

My K was at 142 and the Ward test had a recommendation of .875 K/1,000ft all applied the first app of the year. What is your plan for SOP based on your K?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Around 5lb/ksqft of sop this year. It all depends on the weather.


----------

